# Around 8 weeks old GS Puppy only 1 ear is up



## Akhwa (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
this is my first try to raise a dog so i got my dog when he was like 45 days old and now hes 8 weeks old and yet only 1 ear is goin up and when barking/eating both go up 
so is there's any advice to help the ears stand up? or i should i just wait 
and what about the diet system i should follow? 
heres my puppy picture


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's still very young, give it until 6 months before starting to worry  They'll probably be both up, down, sideways for a bit, take lots of photos to remember the funny stages


----------



## Akhwa (Sep 23, 2013)

Shade said:


> He's still very young, give it until 6 months before starting to worry  They'll probably be both up, down, sideways for a bit, take lots of photos to remember the funny stages


haha thats what i do

actually what made me worry his sister sendy her ears are full up and her body is kinda big and shes yet 8 weeks old


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Adorable puppy. My 11 week old has one floppy ear too. I think she looks cute. The breeder said if her ears aren't up in a few months he can tape them. I dont worry about it. I was told they can go up and down for a while. No biggie. Look how cute she is...


----------

